# What kind of pigeon is this?



## hartattack (May 11, 2010)

What breed of pigeons are these?

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=333311515&albumID=1253761&imageID=17980202

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=333311515&albumID=1253761&imageID=17980204


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my guess is New York flying flights.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, they're Flights. They go by two names - New York Flying Flight or Domestic Flying Flight. I used to have some. They're pretty cool birds


----------



## hartattack (May 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yep, they're Flights. They go by two names - New York Flying Flight or Domestic Flying Flight. I used to have some. They're pretty cool birds


Thanks alot.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

yes ny flights and they make great foster parents


----------

